# Carbon fiber wrap



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cheaper than just upgrading to Premier piano black with future scratch hazzard.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Cheaper than just upgrading to Premier piano black with future scratch hazzard.


a lot cheaper the roll cost me under 10 bucks and is easy to use and is decent quality i will probably end up buying more to cover the unpainted part of the mirror.


----------



## Roddigga34 (Jun 15, 2016)

That looks great! May have to give that a try. Please post updated pics when finished!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Roddigga34 said:


> That looks great! May have to give that a try. Please post updated pics when finished!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow...that's a nice color on your Cruze. It's coming out great!


----------



## Roddigga34 (Jun 15, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> View attachment 196953
> View attachment 196921
> View attachment 196929
> View attachment 196937
> View attachment 196945


Thank you sir! Now to search some tutorials lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

iKermit said:


> Wow...that's a nice color on your Cruze. It's coming out great!


Thank you it is what made the decision of Malibu or Cruze


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks really good! I have the premier with the black inside and I'm almost tempted to do a little vinyl on it so it doesn't get all scratched up.


----------



## prtuguesekid (Aug 9, 2016)

just bought my 16.5 cruze and carbon fibered my emblems as well front and back really made a difference im a technician at chevy working on a custom intake setup up intill they start making them...... will try to keep eveyone posted


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice! looks very clean and detailed!

How's that light up chevy emblem? they look good


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> Nice! looks very clean and detailed!
> 
> How's that light up chevy emblem? they look good


Thank you for noticing
the emblem looked and functioned great but i kept getting pulled over by the cops for the blue light so i decided to disconnect it. it is still installed but i have to connect the wiring if i want it to work, i did put bullet connectors on it so it is easy to reconnect when i want to. if i get ambitious i will put a switch up front.


----------

